# Sikes 10-3-12



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Got there at about 12am. N.E. wind blowing about 10mph and slightly cool around 68 degrees. Felt great out there! Wasn't able to get my favorite spot because a group of guys were already there when I arrived. Stopped at a different spot not too far away. Bite was fairly steady all night. Was using frozen shrimp on a carolina rig. One was top water with a live pin fish and then a live white grunt that never produced a solid bite, they just were playing with it. Pulled up a 28.5in Redfish on 20lb test with a #4 eagle claw hook and shrimp. He nailed it before it hit the bottom and put up a great fight! Got tangled up with my other line and was tough to net with the wind gusts. He dove back in like a pro making almost no splash like he had done it before. The bite continued with a few white trout, whiting, and croaker. Also a couple undersized lane snapper that went back in. Seeing that I wasn't going to have any luck catching a slot redfish, mangrove, or lane snapper that I was after I decided to go ahead and cook up a few of the lesser quality catch that I kept. While frying up my breakfast the one line that was left in the water started to take off. Thought to myself, please let it be a good one. Ended up being the biggest croaker I've caught in years. A little sooner and he would have been in the grease too but I ended up keeping him for cut bait on the next go around. Oh well, was still a fun night and didn't leave hungry. I'll get them next time


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Opps! That was the wrong lane snapper pic. This is the right one. Camera phone sucks! Oh yeah, the guys that had my usual spot left empty handed too. But I didn't leave hungry


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

They always taste better if you throw them in the grease , at the same spot that you pulled them out of the water .


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Got the night off from work unexpectedly. Going back tonight for round 2! It's on :thumbup:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Well I got there at about 8:30pm and didn't leave until almost 4am. 1st and 2nd cast under the bridge produced 2 small lane snapper on frozen shrimp that had to go back. Can't wait till they finally have some size to them. Next fishing the grass beds I caught several barely undersized mangrove. Sometimes you just can't win :no: Soon after that several whiting and then the damn pinfish bite was on for a while. Was starting to get tired and about to leave when finally a couple of barely legal mangrove made it on deck. Another 20 minutes later a decent redfish decided to hook up on my smallest line and of course won the battle. Right before packing up on the last line a 12in flounder decided to get hooked and jump right in my cooler. All in all it was a good time. Got them on ice right now and will be cooking them later tonight after work. Might have to fire up the grill this time :thumbsup:


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I was there from six to eleven and we i had crappy luck but the people around me landed two nice bulls and the night before that quite a few bulls.had a slot on but spit the hook.


----------

